# CPDS & Dario Dario Tankmates



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

I was thinking of putting 3 dario darios and 10 CPDs into a 40 gallon tank along with 15 threadfins. Would the dario darios get out competed for food? I might just stick to the dario darios and threadfins...

Any input would be great!


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

I have D.dario's and CPDs together, no problems here.
I feed the CPDs first (dry food), then I feed live food (tubifex, grindals, daphnia, mosquito larvae). Besides that I have RCS in the tank so the dario's have shrimplets to prey on.
A somewhat larger amount of live Daphina or mosquito larvae will feed them for days.
O, and both species breed in my tank, so I guess some newborn CPDs, will be eaten too.

By Threadfins you mean (Iriatherina werneri)?, the CPDs and Dario's want it much cooler (20C-25) then the rainbows (25C-32C), something to consider.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

these darios look ssweet. (googled for images) Are they a cichlid?


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

They are perches (bass) don't kown if that's the (non tropical version) same thing as chiclids.

more info on badis/dario
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=626


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Could I compromise and put the temperature at 25C? Also how do you actually feed your dario darios? Just dump in the food? I had 1 dario dario in my 40 gallon and feed him live blood worms and half the time he just seems to ignore me when I try to feed him. Any secret method of feeding dario darios in a large tank?


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep, throw just in the food, don 't expect them to jump on it.
If you have them with other fish, feed them live food, like bloodworms/tubifex, some of them will crawl in the bottom where other fish will leave them be. Sooner or later the worms will stick their heads out,... and become dario food.

25C, you could try, but dario's also like day/night temp. changes, I keep them in a unheated tank temp. day about 24C/night about 17C the CPD also like these temps. 
I don't know if Werneri's are easily affected by whitespot Threadfin article [ (ick), a disease that usually affect fish that are kept too cold for their likings. Why not keep Peacock Gudgeons with the threadfins?


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow the Peacock Gudgeons look beautiful. Would you know where I could obtain some?


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

I from the Netherlands and only know LFS's who have them. But the Peacock Gudgeons would be perfect tankmates for your Threadfins and will also take flakes so how easy is that? 
So if you like them, try to find some!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The Iriatherinas feed primariy from the surface or the top 20% of the water column. They will go down to the bottom but do that reluctantly. So if the CPDs and the Darios can live fine together they will do absolutely fine with Threadfins.

Also combining these 3 fish basically fills the bottom/middle/top of the water column with fish that naturally stay in the respective zones.

--Nikolay


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

It's not the feeding habit/water layers, it's the temp. differences that the fish like what could be a problem. CPD's can handle higher temps, dario's will get ill at constant temps above 25C, threadfins will get ick if kept at lower temps.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

Netherlands? BUMMER! I guess I'll search online for a vendor or something, lol


----------

